Ask HN: News Sources You Visit Daily - rokhayakebe
======
benologist
World: [http://theguardian.com](http://theguardian.com),
[http://cnn.com](http://cnn.com), [http://bbc.com](http://bbc.com),
[http://reuters.com](http://reuters.com)

Home country: [http://news.com.au](http://news.com.au)

Local: [http://ticotimes.net](http://ticotimes.net)

Tech: [http://macrumors.com](http://macrumors.com),
[http://engadget.com](http://engadget.com)

------
enkiv2
Vice, ArsTechnica, bOINGbOING

------
Amir6
Hacker News Engadget Techcrunch Mashable

